
Treasury wants warrants, repayment from major US airlines on 30% of grant money - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-airlines-progr/treasury-wants-warrants-repayment-from-major-u-s-airlines-on-30-of-grant-money-sources-idUSKCN21S1Y7
======
rdtwo
Aren’t warrants at current prices worthlessness?

